# Measuring temperatures...



## kkja85 (Aug 24, 2004)

When i bought my Radeon 9800 PRO i was so desperate to buy it ASAP that i bought the GeCube Radeon 9800 PRO (128mb) over the Sapphire 9800 PRO (128mb) as the sapphire required restocking at my local comp store...

A month has passed and now i decided its time to overclock... i google out a few sites, and scan some forums and i find that my radeon has a r350 core... so im thinking no biggie, until i realise i dont have a temp probe...

Is there a method of checking the core temperature of my gfx card? As long as i get no artifacts, does it mean that its running under a safe-ish temp?

BTW when usin the max temp/core for atitool, do u just let it run until the program stops itself?
Thanks


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 24, 2004)

You could mount something like this- http://www.bestbyte.net/Product.cfm?ProductID=1165&CategoryID=8&Keyword= next to the core to measure the temp. I have one of these I've used with my CPU.

It's not really necessary to do this though - Just use ATITool and scan for an hour or more with no artifacts during the warmest part of the day you'll be gaming and you'll be all set. 

Yes, you let the program run untill it stops after however long you've specifed without artifacts in the artifact scanning section.

Also, before doing the mem test, select the AA and AF settings you use for gaming. It pushes the memory harder than if you just have the defaults selected. I noticed this when Doom 3 came out  - I was getting slight artifacting, even at night when it's relatively cool, on an OC that was tested stable during the heat of the afternoon here in Phoenix, AZ.


----------

